# New Retriever Club in Bismarck



## Dos Gris (Mar 14, 2013)

Folks we are in the process of getting a new Hunting Retriever Club (HRC) started in Bismarck. We will be the first club in North Dakota and will establish regular training days, host annual hunt tests and the like. We will hold the initial club meeting on Monday March 18th @ 7:00 at the Delta Waterfowl office in Bismarck. For more info please call John @ 701-471-4235!


----------



## bizzzy_b (Jan 16, 2009)

Does anyone have any more information on this? Is it a go or will there be any events this year?


----------

